# URLConnection über Proxy



## sp@g (28. Feb 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Programm geschrieben wenn eine URLConnection aufbaut

```
URLConnection  getcapConn = this._url.openConnection();
myself.displayCaps(getcapConn.getInputStream());
```

Das Problem ist jetzt, das bei mir zu hause das Programm tadellos funktioniert, nur in einem Netzwerk, was über einen Proxy-Server mit dem Internet verbunden ist, funktioniert es nicht. In den Java Netzwerkeinstellungen ist der Proxy vom Browser eingestellt aber die Zeilen

```
System.out.println(System.getProperty("proxyPort"));
System.out.println(System.getProperty("proxyHost"));
```
liefern beide "null", was mir sagt das das Programm keine Proxyeinstellungen hat. Wenn ich sie vorher mittels

```
System.setProperty("proxyHost", "www-*******.de);
System.setProperty("proxyPort", "3128");
```
setze, dann funktioniert wieder das Prog. So nun ist meine Frage, ist es irgendwie möglich mit Java-Hausmitteln die Proxyeinstellungen des Rechners auszulesen? Weil ich kann ja nicht vorraussehen was für Proxy und ob überhaupt Proxyeinstellungen auf dem Rechner existieren, auf dem das Prog ausgeführt wird. Ich dachte ja das die Java-Netzwerkeinstellungen dafür zuständig sind, nur das funktioniert nicht, oder muss ich die erst im Programm irgendwie auslesen, wenn ja wie?
Danke und Gruß


----------



## J.C. (29. Feb 2008)

Hmm, das weis ich nicht, aber versuch halt mal in einem try block den normalen weg und wenn keine verbindung aufgebaut wird im catch blcok den weg mit den Proxys.

MfG, J.C.


----------



## Murray (1. Mrz 2008)

"Die" Proxyeinstellungen eines Systems gibt es m.E. nicht (und daher kann man sie natürlich von Java aus nicht auslesen). Proxyeinstellungen gelten ja nicht systemweit, sondern für einzelne Anwendungen; daher stellt man das ja (unter Windows)  auch z.B. im  IE oder im Firefox ein - und eben nicht unter den Netzwerkeinstellungen. Und so muss man das auch für die Java-VM einzeln einstellen, denn das ist ja für das Betriebssystem auch eine normale Anwendung


----------



## sp@g (2. Mrz 2008)

Murray hat gesagt.:
			
		

> "Die" Proxyeinstellungen eines Systems gibt es m.E. nicht (und daher kann man sie natürlich von Java aus nicht auslesen). Proxyeinstellungen gelten ja nicht systemweit, sondern für einzelne Anwendungen; daher stellt man das ja (unter Windows)  auch z.B. im  IE oder im Firefox ein - und eben nicht unter den Netzwerkeinstellungen. Und so muss man das auch für die Java-VM einzeln einstellen, denn das ist ja für das Betriebssystem auch eine normale Anwendung



Mh, ok gut. Aber ich kann ja für Java z. Bsp. unter Windows in der Systemsteuerung einen Proxy festlegen. Der ist meist auf "Proxy von Browser übernehmen" eingestellt. Und diese Einstellungen bzw. Werte wollte ich auslesen, da sie ja anscheinend für die JVM gelten. Aber wenn das auch nicht möglich ist, dann werde ich einfach die Proxy einstellungen für das Programm als Parameter übergeben und fertig. Ist im Moment einfach die schnellste Möglichkeit.

Danke euch für die Antworten.


----------



## sp@g (22. Sep 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Programm entwickelt, welches vorrangig unter Mysaifu (Windows Mobile) läuftl. Jetzt habe ich die Befürchtung, das Mysaifu Probleme bei mit der Bereitstellung einer URLConnection über eine Proxy-Server hat.
Kann mir jemand etwas genaueres dazu sagen, also ob es wirklich so ist oder nicht?
Das Problem ist das ich mich zuhause über das normale WLAN mit dem Smartphone, auf dem das Programm läuft, keine Probleme habe eine Verbindung herzustellen. Wenn ich jedoch mich in eine WLAN einklinke, was hinter einem Proxy-Server hängt dann bekomme ich keine Verbindung, obwohl ich die Parameter gesetzt habe. Das Programm funktioniert auch auf einem normalen Desktop-PC, der hinter dem selben Proxy sitzt.

Vielen Dank.


----------

